# Witamy po polsku!

## teper

Cze¶æ!

Od niedawna jaestem u¿ytkownikiem Gentoo !  :Very Happy: 

ale z UX'ami mia³em ju¿ doczynienia - chêtnie wymieniê do¶wiadczenia i pomogê w miarê mo¿liwo¶ci.

teper

----------

## _basta_

Izviniajus chto govoriu po russki, tak kak polskij panimaju, no ne mogu pisat  :Wink: 

Pritom ja dumaju chto eto tolko vopros vremeni, kogda gentoo stanet odnoi iz samich populiarnix distribucij.

udachi tebe

Greetings from Lithuania

----------

## Guest

Czesc  :Smile: 

----------

## andee

Ten "guest" powyzej to ja

 :Wink: 

----------

## Kesek

Sieeeemano  :Smile: 

Kurna, chce tego gentoo ale cos jest spierdolone.. tzn teges, cos chipset sie wali z moim dyskiem.. no i kupa... Ale...........

WITAM  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Badziu

Witam.

Gentoo uzywam na desktopa i musze powiedziec ze poza czasem instalacji i czasem sciagania zrodel   :Laughing:   nie mam do niej zastrzezen. Tak stabilnej dystrybucji jeszcze nie mialem. Swoja droga wie ktos jak zainstalowac pakiety z flaga "masked" ? Kupilem sobie karte Ati i chcialbym uzyc sterownikow dostepnych przez emerge. 

Z takich ciekawszych pomyslow to chetnie pomoge nad tlumaczeniem manuali do gentoo jesli znajdzie sie jakas grupa chetnych   :Razz: 

----------

## wiono

Swoja droga wie ktos jak zainstalowac pakiety z flaga "masked" ?

Nic prostszego 

W pliku /etc/make.conf masz co? takiego

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc', '~sparc64' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective

# platforms. DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

wystarczy ze ostatnia z tego tekstu linijke zamienisz na 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86"

----------

## fighty

Mam problem z nvidią.

Po zainstalowaniu sterowników nvidii dzieje się takie coś:

X-y działają ok, do czasu kiedy przełączę się na konsolę (CTRL+ALT+F1 dla przykładu). jak wracam do X-ow, to mam sieczkę zamiast ekranu (różnokolorowe linie poziome - nic nie widać) i komp zawisa na amen - zostaje reset.

Próbowałem z nvidią z portage'u jak i z nowymi sterami sciagnietymi bezposrednio z nvidii.

Moze ktos wie co poradzic?

--------------------------------------------------------------

komp: Athlon TBird 1GHz, GF2MX400/64, 256MB RAM

----------

## grzewho

siemanezz

----------

## meteo

a propos nvidii -- mam ten sam problem. nie bylo go natomiast (od pewnego czasu) w poprzednich dystrybucjach (Slackware, Debian, LFS) ktorych uzywalem. musze sie jednak przyznac, ze tam kompilowalem jadro i drivery "recznie" -- ani w slacku, ani w debianie nie korzystalem z "paczkowych, oryginalnych" jaj ani nvidia_kernel czy nvidia_glx. wszystko robilem sobie recznie (ok, w debianie jajo za pomoca make_kpkg).

problem na razie olewam (nie mam niestety czasu za zabranie sie za niego), ale pewnie kiedys sie nim zajme

----------

## Lucass

Witam Polakow  :Smile: 

----------

## fighty

Problem zwisów X serwera "znika", jeśli wyłączy się framebuffer. Wtedy można śmiało używać sterowników nvidii... Takie tymczasowe obejście znalazłem.

Zdaje się, że gdzies czytałem że gryzą sie stery nvidii z rivafb.

----------

## holek

No Witam Witam widze ze jednak troche nas tu jest  :Very Happy: 

Od zainstalowania Gentoo coraz bardziej jestem zadowolony  :Smile: 

Mialem juz Mandrake'a, Red Hat'a, Debian'a, FreeBSD i chyba cos jeszcze juz nawet nie pamietam co to bylo  :Wink: 

Jak na razie Gentoo ROX

Flagi USE ROX

portage ROX (chyba lepiej niz we FreeBSD)

Wszystko cacy   :Laughing: 

----------

## yarmola

Vitam Polske bratstvo z Ukraine!!!

----------

## crs

Hehe. Witam Polaków na obczyznie...  :Smile: 

Domagajmy sie wlasnego forum. Moze sie przydac. Robmy wszystko by te dobra dystrybucje maksymalnie rozpowszechnic tutaj, u nas, na ojczystej ziemi.

Use your emerge, Luck.

----------

## hannibal

co do maskowanych pakietow: jezeli zasadniczo nie chcesz dzialac na wersjach niestabilnych, a interesuje Cie tylko ktorys pakiet mozna to zrobic tak:

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nazwa_pakietu

```

odnosnie nvidii:

rivafb i X na driverach z NVIDII nie beda wspolpracowac. zamiast rivafb mozna uzywac vesafb, tylko ze odswiezanie ekranu siada na konsoli (60Hz). troche to wali po galach    :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## crs

odnosnie nvidii:

rivafb i X na driverach z NVIDII nie beda wspolpracowac. zamiast rivafb mozna uzywac vesafb, tylko ze odswiezanie ekranu siada na konsoli (60Hz). troche to wali po galach    :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: [/quote]

Tak, ale pomoć może: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71570

----------

## Mr. Garr

Witam Krajan  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo jest moja 2 distro, wczesniej uzywalem slacka, ale po zainstalowaniu gentoo, jush pzy nim zostalem (ba pzez gentoo jush winda niegosci na mym dysku)

a i mam taki maly kweszczyn,  podczas emerge gnome wywala sie giflib, zadnej wczesniejszej wersji niema, a poza zamaskowaniu go w packages_mask wywala ze to jest zaleznoc dla imlib (a ten zkolei dla gtk-engines)

dziex

ps. niewiem czy jest sens walczyc o polskie forum soro mamy wlasne na gentoo.pl   :Razz: 

----------

## C1REX

Witam wszystkich.

Ja jestem do¶æ pocz±tkuj±cy, ale jak go¶æ nade mn± te¿ wywali³em windowsa przy instalce gentoo. Testowa³em kilka dystrybucji ale przy gentoo zatrzymam siê chyba na sta³e.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## yemu

witam serdecznie wszystkich rodakow! gentoo rz?dzi! uzywalem wczesniej mandrake'a, ale gentoo juz nie zmienie na nic innego. to najlepsza dystrubucja na swiecie!

yemu

----------

## melted_stencil

Witam z Ameryki...To jest twardy dla mnie pisać, Ale próbuję...Mój język polski nie jest taki dobry

----------

## lutel

jo rastamany

----------

## Pawcio

Jak milo wiedzec ze nie jest sie wsrod "obcych" jedynym polakiem  :Smile: 

Pozdrofka dla wszytskich.

----------

## phranzee

no to sie dopisze  :Wink: 

----------

## Daemon42

Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy, nawet ja   :Twisted Evil: 

elo!

----------

## ryszardzonk

Czesc

mam gento od dwoch miesiecy i to na trzech kompach (desktopie - duron+tnt2, serwerze - zwykle pentium i laptopie sis630), wiec jak ktos ma jakies problemy to moge pomoc

co do Nvidii to tak . mnie chodzi jedynie z VesaFB, gdzyz z jakiegos powodu nie jest on kompatybilny ze sterownikiem nvidii. Odnosi sie to przynajmniej kerneli z serii 2.4. 

osobiscie 2.6 mam tylko na laptopie ze wzgledu na lepsza obsluge ACPI i mozliwosc spowolnienia procka i paru innych trickow z tym zwiazanych

pozdro z Podkarpacia   :Cool: 

P.S. nie nie wiem wszystkiego   :Wink: 

----------

## zepco

Równie¿ witam.

Próbowa³em ju¿ wielu dystrybucji, ale ta utrzymuje siê najd³u¿ej na moim kompie i mam nadziejê,  ¿e tak pozostanie.  :Smile: 

System portage rz¹dzi.  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

To ja tez ;]

----------

## mile_slo

warka strong    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## narcoz

Czesc 

Uzywam Gentoo od trzech miesiecy, wczesniej slacka probowalem, ale gentoo jest szybszy i latwiejszy.   :Cool: 

----------

## Pawcio

No czy Gentoo jest latwiejsze od Slacka to ja bym polemizowal   :Twisted Evil:  bo w slacku jest masa konfiguratorow jak np. netconfig. Nawet dodanie usera ogranicza sie do wpisania hasla i nazwy a reszta potwierdzasz zazwyaczaj eneterem  :Smile:  Slack nie ma problemow np. z moja sieciokwa RELATEK 8139 PSCI.  Na gentoo tez ja odpalilem ale troszek mnie to kosztowalo.

Ale ze gentoo jest szybsze niz slack to sie zgadzam w 100% ;]

----------

## gotrek

No to ja tez sie przywitam :] heh wkocu zachcialo mi sie rejestrowac konto wiec jestem:) Gentoo uzywam od kilku miesiêcy i nie zamierzam kozystac juz z niczego innego. wczesniej byl slack, redhat,mandrake,turbolinux,knoppix (niektore z nich w kilku wersjach:P ) no i kilka windowzow: :Razz:  ale gentoo pozostanie po wsze czasy:) A wiec mowie siema i zaczynam moje zycie tutaj.

Btw. Dawniej zwano mnie Pietrro ale tu jestem pod tym nickiem i tak pozostanie:)

----------

